# Logos Sale - All the "12 Days" Deals are back on through 31 Dec 09



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2009)

I already jumped on one of the deals but had missed the Christ-Centered Preaching Offer. Any other works that you guys think are worth the plunge?


> *Day 14 – The Gift that Keeps on Giving*
> 
> The Twelve Days of Logos has been a lot of fun. We hope you enjoyed it as much as we did. As we began to wrap up this promotion, we couldn’t help but think that some of you might have accidentally missed out on one of the deals that you really wanted to grab. Or, maybe you really wanted to get one of the titles, but you hesitated too long and didn’t order it in time. Since it is the holidays, we decided that the best thing we could do was to reopen up all the resources and coupon codes… through the end of the year!
> 
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 22, 2009)

in my opinion, the best of the bunch are the _Commentary on the NT Use of the OT _and _Christ Centered Preaching_. 

I already had most of the other ones, but did purchase _Jesus in Context _and _Christ Centered Preaching_. WBC is a GREAT price but I'm less than enthused about the value of it for evangelical and Reformed preaching. I find that it is one of the least used sets in my digital library. If one does not already have the IVP Essential Reference Collection (Ver 3), this would be a great time to pick it up cheap.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2009)

Those were the two I purchased as well. Do you think Jesus in Context is a good set?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 22, 2009)

It certainly looks helpful, particularly for English readers.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2009)

I just wondered how it compares with Edersheim because his work is similar.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 22, 2009)

I have to say that you need to think about the "computer value" of a work. I'm not a big fan of Chapell's book anyway, but I can't see how it would be useful in Logos.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 23, 2009)

That's a good point. I think some books are useful from a computer standpoint to find a paragraph that you know you read in a book and wanted to re-read.

For instance, Kuyper's work on the Holy Spirit is a place I regularly go to because it has a great section on Preparatory Grace. I've got that in PBB format from: Libronix PBB Files | Truth is Still Truth

I bought the Chapell book from Logos because it was pretty inexpensive and thought I might likewise want to reference it but have not read it yet.

Just out of curiosity, what are your reservations about Chapell's book?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 23, 2009)

Rich,

I'm with you. Fred, I understand wanting to read a book in your hand rather than on the screen. But, even as fast as I type, it is almost always my preference to copy and paste from a book rather than to re-type ANYthing. With a book so inexpensive, I thought it would be worth it. What are your problems with Chapell?


----------

